# Home roasting book



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello there,

Would anyone recommend a book about roasting, with explanations, principles and techniques?

Basically I'd like to understand more about the critical points during roasting and how applying different temperatures during that process affects the flavour. Also would like to understand more about beans and their characteristics, which ones are soft, which ones are hard, etc etc.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi there. I guess you must be fairly close to me. If you happen to be free, I suggest you come along to my charity coffee morning tomorrow: http://goo.gl/wsJTrH and in return I'll bring Scott Rao's coffee roasters companion and (if I can find it) Rob Hoos modulating the flavour profile of coffee so that you could have a look through them with a coffee and delicious baked goods?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Hi there. I guess you must be fairly close to me. If you happen to be free, I suggest you come along to my charity coffee morning tomorrow: http://goo.gl/wsJTrH and in return I'll bring Scott Rao's coffee roasters companion and (if I can find it) Rob Hoos modulating the flavour profile of coffee so that you could have a look through them with a coffee and delicious baked goods?


Sure! I was planning to pop by Tomorrow, just didn't want to commit to anything earlier as I didn't know what the boss had in mind. I'll pop by for sure. Thanks!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Sure! I was planning to pop by Tomorrow, just didn't want to commit to anything earlier as I didn't know what the boss had in mind. I'll pop by for sure. Thanks!


Awesome! I hope I can do these delicious coffees justice 

I can't tell how many people are coming yet. I'm torn between hoping that it'll be busy and not tbh.

Anyway, I've put both of those books into my little amazon pantry box of tricks, so I should have them tomorrow. Just give me the coffeeforums UK secret signal and I'll grab them out.

Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Awesome! I hope I can do these delicious coffees justice
> 
> I can't tell how many people are coming yet. I'm torn between hoping that it'll be busy and not tbh.
> 
> ...


Ah!

We met before! Myself and hotmetal were at your place for a sensory type session on coffee tasting earlier this year


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ah!
> 
> We met before! Myself and hotmetal were at your place for a sensory type session on coffee tasting earlier this year


AHA - did your username change or I've just gone mad??


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> AHA - did your username change or I've just gone mad??


Username changed a while ago


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Username changed a while ago


Yep now it makes sense. More recently I've seen MediumRoastSteam popping up and thought it was funny that I'd not noticed it before when you've been registered since 2015 . Anyway, will be happy to see you again tomorrow


----------

